# Please help a tegu lover win!!



## MCoakley (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello! I don't really post here often. But, my name is Melissa Coakley (www.snakehuntingchick.com). I keep 18 tegus (14 columbians - my favorites) and 4 reds. My fiance Bill Murray and I are in a contest on Facebook to win wedding photography (it would be awesome to get such a great photography package paid for - since I am an adjunct professor making only a few thousand a year!). Would any of you be willing to go on Facebook and vote for us? We have a picture of ourselves with our 20 year old Spur-thigh tortoise Sherman. We are the only herpers in the contest - so, if you can please vote for us (it only takes a second).

You can vote 1 time each day until 5/2/12.

Here is the link:
http://apps.facebook.com/contestsapps/showentry/2013-wedding-photography-and-coordination-giveaway/10966?

All you have to do is click "love it".

Thank you so much!!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Apr 27, 2012)

You got my vote, good luck!


----------



## MCoakley (Apr 27, 2012)

JohnMatthew said:


> You got my vote, good luck!



Aw, thank you! The photographer is so talented and it would be great to work with her. Thanks again!!


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 27, 2012)

funny name for your husband bill murray GHOST BUSTERS but u have my votes


----------



## MCoakley (Apr 27, 2012)

monstruo-the-tegu said:


> funny name for your husband bill murray GHOST BUSTERS but u have my votes



Yes, he always says it was his name first (because his father is also "Bill Murray")! Thanks for your vote!! We really appreciate it!


----------



## Lynda (Apr 28, 2012)

Just voted...good luck!


----------



## MCoakley (Apr 28, 2012)

Lynda said:


> Just voted...good luck!



Thank You Lynda! By the way, I grew up close to where you live Tyngsboro, MA/Nashua NH.

Thanks Again!


----------



## MCoakley (Apr 30, 2012)

Update - we are 71 votes behind now. The contest runs today and tomorrow - so every Facebook account can vote 1 time today and 1 time tomorrow. If you can help I won't forget the favor. Thank you so much!

Melissa


----------

